# Best 5 gallon bucket aerator?



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

I've never used any and was wondering what you guys used and if one seemed to outperform or outlast the others , there seem to be many brands and types ...thought be handy for trips to the pier or maybe the beach... Thanks


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I got mine at West Marine, reasonably priced and works great. It has a suction cup on the bottom, so it sticks to the bait tank or bucket. It requires 12 volts DC, so you will need a battery. Probably a small lawn mower type battery would last several hours. I only use it on my boat, so no prob.
You want to look at it? 
Call Tom 572 1225


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I have had just the Aero bubbles or something got out outcast that just goes on the bucket you have, and it has never failed and runs for days on the D battery's..If your gonna be using allot then you may want to look at the system that has the insulated bucket they definitly look worth investing in..especially if your fishing in hotter weather. good luck


----------



## Linecasters (May 16, 2012)

The Bubble Box made by Marine Metal Products is one of the most used (hang on the side) aerators. you can find them for under $15 at most places. I've had one for a few years and only had to replace batteries.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

I use a small cooler with a small hole drilled thru it to run the air tube and a small D battery operated arerator. I have seen one made from a 5 gal drink cooler.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Linecasters said:


> The Bubble Box made by Marine Metal Products is one of the most used (hang on the side) aerators. you can find them for under $15 at most places. I've had one for a few years and only had to replace batteries.


Those are pretty good, but I would definitely get two for a five gal. bucket.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Walmart sells the bubble box attached to a lid for your bucket that has an opening latch in the middle for like $20.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I made mine (12 volt) from the smallest bilge pump I could find (360gph) and simply cut a hole in a small 4"X4" piece of closed cellfoam with a short piece of tubing directing the output back down through back through and a smaller piece of flexible tubing going from the output tube up through the foam to draw in the air of the bubbles. I made this one more than 15 years ago and it still works great! (The foam was from and old life preserver)


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys .. Happy fishing...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Wardicus, just to add to my previous post....

You can get the whole shebang with the two aerators and bucket plus top at good tackle shops. With the Bubble Box you really need two of them. Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

BentStraight - excellent job. Thanks for sharing buddy.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

The bubble boxes work well. Be sure and remove the batteries after each use, and spray the battery compartment and contacts with WD-40 or the likes. Salt water works on them. 
I would go for the insulated bucket as mentioned. Unless you can change out the water often. The water will get so hot, you will have pretty pink and dead shrimp if left out in the sun for very long!


----------



## Linecasters (May 16, 2012)

putting a little ice from your cooler in your shrimp bucket dosn't hurt as well. It helps keep the water cooler and it puts O2 in the water as well when it melts.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Ice in your bucket will kill the bait. Better to put ice in a screw top plastic jar and freeze it. Provides the coolness but not the chlorine that is in the ice.


----------

